# First wax render (very small scale)



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks like some very nice wax. You've got a nice system going there that gives a nice clean end product.


----------



## BenjaminM (Mar 10, 2020)

If you're looking for cheap kitchen supplies, GoodWill is a great place to check.

I've got what I would guess is a 3 qt sauce pan and what I think is the inner part of a rice cooker that fits well in the sauce pan. Total cost, <$10 for this double boiler.

Once the wax is melted, I'll pour it through a filter into a 5 gallon pail half full of water. I did this twice, then on the third melting I just let it solidify in the pot.

I will say your wax is prettier than mine.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Yes, beautiful looking wax! I estimate wax from cappings will weigh a bit less than 2% of honey extracted. Most of mine gets used for rubbing on new plastic foundation so I dont get too fancy with it.


----------



## wafflesbees (Jun 9, 2021)

BenjaminM said:


> If you're looking for cheap kitchen supplies, GoodWill is a great place to check.
> 
> I've got what I would guess is a 3 qt sauce pan and what I think is the inner part of a rice cooker that fits well in the sauce pan. Total cost, <$10 for this double boiler.
> 
> ...


I don't have a Goodwill close by but I went to three other thrift stores on Saturday. It's a bit of hit and miss here.

I only melted the wax once and put it through the shirt. I saw this method somewhere (Youtube or maybe even this site) but I didn't come up with it. Not sure how well it would scale if you had a lot of wax though.


----------



## wafflesbees (Jun 9, 2021)

RayMarler said:


> That looks like some very nice wax. You've got a nice system going there that gives a nice clean end product.


I got the idea from somewhere but I don't recall where now or I would give them credit.


----------



## wafflesbees (Jun 9, 2021)

crofter said:


> Yes, beautiful looking wax! I estimate wax from cappings will weigh a bit less than 2% of honey extracted. Most of mine gets used for rubbing on new plastic foundation so I dont get too fancy with it.


I wanted to try to make some lip balm/chap stick by mixing it with Cocoa Butter but I'm a little concerned about the mold. Not sure if a T shirt is the proper filter for mold spores lol.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I use nylon mesh paint strainer bags as filter and my wax comes out as clean as yours looks. They can be purchased at many hardware, construction, and paint stores. They come in 1 gallon and 5 gallon sizes. I use the 5 gallon size because the 1's are just a bit too small for most of my needs.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to be a member in good standing of the boiling vats of flamable wax club. I got rid of the deep fat fryer and slow cooker that one should be watching heat AND cool to a cheap microwave from the salvation army thrift store. I melt the wax in a pyrex two quart measuring cup and pour the melted wax thru nylon tricot fabric purchased on line by the yard. Cheaper than the paint strainers, but they would be easier for a small quantity. DO NOT use your wifes microwave in the kitchen! You will never get it clean again! Same applies to wifes blender for emulsifying lemon grass oil etc. Get your own tools!


----------



## wafflesbees (Jun 9, 2021)

Vance G said:


> DO NOT use your wifes microwave in the kitchen!


This reminds me. My son and I (10-15 years ago) bought a microwave from a pawn shop (10USD) for the express purpose of putting things in it you are not "supposed" to put into a microwave. We had seen some youtube videos along these lines and had a great time. We started off with the least destructive (outdoors of course) like tin foil, raw eggs, grapes, forks, and CD-Rs were kind of cool. The most awesome thing was a flame from a candle or a wooden tooth pick. The flame would sort of erupt with plasma that would jump around the inside of the microwave. Black smoke eventually started rolling out of the microwave and the magnatron or power supply gave up. Good fun.

Link to NileRed: The microwave plasma mystery YT video if interested.


----------

